# successful...



## Frankie Fan (Mar 27, 2007)

my first ever mantis just moulted and it was successful, i know it aint a big thing really but i'm happy lol.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Frankie Fan (Mar 27, 2007)

cheers lol


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

I know the feeling


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 28, 2007)

great stuff its not a big thing in the whole scheme of things BUT it is a big thing for you and thats what counts

First time is great i remember mine she had never been on the floor or her plant and i woke up looked across and could not see her, upon closer inspection she was on her plant and was HUGE compared to the day before


----------

